#       8.3. ?
,  ,    ,   1 8.3 .
       " ",        -.

 ,      ?

----------

> ?


   (   ,  ) -   "  .  ?".   "" -  !    :    (  ,  )       .

----------

- ,   -,    !

----------


## Tortilla

# 12

----------


## MikleV

3.0.28.7   .

        "" -   

   -?   2.0   -   ...

----------

